# Red raised bump on upper lip area? histiocytoma?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never dealt with that, I would have your Vet take a look at it.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Very quick message.I have been dealing with it since a couple of months.It can be hystocytoma which also my vet insisted.However,I was doubtful with the one of my cocker spaniel and insisted on patology in addition to cycstology.We had operation on the 22 nd and guess what the patology showed.Sebaseoz carciname which is malign aggresive type of cancer.To make sure that no remaining malign cells are there or any metastasis nd around we ll have in 2 weeks ct.please have it checked carefully.I ll update you soon once we have the ct.I ll post here also.pictures now tomorrow chronologically so that you make a comparion.Best wishes


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear Jason,I ll try to post the photos here chronologically.It appeared last year on my cocker spaniel.It was small and buttonshape like and even thought of it as lipoma.In oct&nov we had much important health issues though since they were suspecting my baby to have a spleen hemangiosarcoma which though appeared to be only a huge hematoma and both the benign piece and spleen was removed end of November.During operation they removed the bump on tbe lip aswell and through a quick cystology at the vet they said nothing malign and I asked once more if it can be lipoma etc which they kind of agreed with.In jan &feb it started to come back this time more aggressively and started to bleed aswell .2 weeks ago ,we had it removed.the piece went to patology and it is unfortunately malign sebaceous carcynoma.since it is on a delicate area since for removal they had to keep wider margins ,the stitches did not hold long and we had a second anesthesia after only 6 days to have this time internal titches again.guess what they did not hold again.when they removed the cystic piece (it is growing more than the inside) there were not much skin to left.the nose &the lip and cheek area is difficult to put together .at the end,they stapled my baby s lip without anesthesia(she is 12 by the way)we are waiting for.the wounds to heal.in order to go under ct in 2 weeks for possible meta .please do not think all of them are malign or all of them carcoma.it can be nothing much important as lipoma,histiocytoma but also carcinoma or even mast cell.patology is a must.now I am sending you the images.the first picture is march 2017 .the one taken in the car in november 2017 when we were heading to the vet (another city) for the spleen removal.later on after 1,5 it started to reappear again.the final 3 pictures is a summary of pre-removal of the spleen when they also removed the bump for cyctology,the other 2 ones are this time before serious operation for patology in may.it takes a lot of time though to download from drive.i ll try via pc


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Here are the pictures starting 2017 . December it was removed. End January /feb it came back. May 2018 it was removed again


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Below please find the summary.
November / before 1st operation with the suspicion of lipoma
May / 2nd operation / patology results unfortunately bad 
We couldn't have the BT yet because we have another problem also .Dog soft palate elongation which makes her breathing very difficult. It started after 6 of the 1st operation when spleen was removed , worsened after the 2nd operation in May. And the 3rd anesthesia when the stitches broke off.
We will soon have another operation. Which means 2 anesthesia (ct & soft palate ). We do not know how to resolve the issue because ct means also anesthesia.

Kindly let me know what your vet said.

Have a great day


----------

